# Finally got a 400



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Finally got me a 400 today. :willy: Paid $350 for the motor and the 400 turbo that was attached to it. Couldn't pass it up since the guy actually cranked the motor and I was able to hear it run while it sat on a couple of 4x4 boards. So the motor is good but IM sure the transmission probably isn't but nice to have a spare core to build. Has all the accessories minus the ac compressor. Got it home and split the trans and motor and put the motor on the stand and got it tore down to a long block.

He said it came out of a 72 Grandprix. The heads are 7k3 heads. I'll get some more numbers off of it tomorrow. I guess I could do a freshen up on it and chunk it in the GTO, but I think Im gonna talk with Mr. Pbody before I do anything to it.

Best part of it all to me was that my 12 year old daughter took the long trip with me to pick it up and she made up zip lock baggies and labeled them and stuffed them with bolts and small parts for me as I disassembled the motor. I got an awesome daughter. She helps me on the GTO alot!


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Good for you. Sounds like you got a good motor on the cheap. And isn't it great when your kids get involved?


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

OrbitOrange said:


> Finally got me a 400 today. :willy: Paid $350 for the motor and the 400 turbo that was attached to it. Couldn't pass it up since the guy actually cranked the motor and I was able to hear it run while it sat on a couple of 4x4 boards. So the motor is good but IM sure the transmission probably isn't but nice to have a spare core to build. Has all the accessories minus the ac compressor. Got it home and split the trans and motor and put the motor on the stand and got it tore down to a long block.
> 
> He said it came out of a 72 Grandprix. The heads are 7k3 heads. I'll get some more numbers off of it tomorrow. I guess I could do a freshen up on it and chunk it in the GTO, but I think Im gonna talk with Mr. Pbody before I do anything to it.
> 
> Best part of it all to me was that my 12 year old daughter took the long trip with me to pick it up and she made up zip lock baggies and labeled them and stuffed them with bolts and small parts for me as I disassembled the motor. I got an awesome daughter. She helps me on the GTO alot!


Nice! 
Best part of this story is your daughter helping you. Way awesome....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

good deal, always best to hear them run before you plunk down your cash. My 20 year old daughter has already "CLAIMED" the Tempest, she helped me on a lot of the build, from bagging bolts to color sanding, enjoy the Time with them while you can. Was getting ice cream at one of the cruie ins shows and i come back to my daughter schooling this guy on how the motor was bored and stroked so it's not actually a 455 anymore...lol, i just sat back and watched... "thats my Girl!!"


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Very good set of heads. I have the 7K3 heads on my '72 engine I built up. Your engine is 250 HP with 8.2 compression. Heads are 96cc chamber volume and have the 2.11" intake valves, 1.77" exhaust valves, and screw in rocker studs. You have a good starter engine depending on what power level you want to take it.

Great you have your daughter involved. Mine is now 23. I had her driving my '68 Lemans when she had her learner's permit and had her mash the pedal to the floor, all the while learning how to shift a 3-speed stick. Now she owns a Honda/5speed and races everybody -and of course lays claim to my car "should anything happen to me." HaHaHa. You are building memories for her lifetime! Very cool.


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

My 10 year old helped me polish my trim. notice the safety goggles. http://www.gtoforum.com/images/smilies/lol25.gif


----------



## HaloPlayer (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm off to check out a 400 for sale that belongs to 'a friend of a friend'. Rumor is it was running when pulled and the guy is asking $300. Unless there is obvious harm it will be sitting in my garage this weekend being torn down.


----------



## HaloPlayer (Jun 22, 2013)

Arrived at the guys garage and the motor was buried in the back and looks like it had been there for years. Story was it was pulled from a 69 Firebird while still running and replaced with another motor. After clearing away a space to work I went to pulling numbers off it. It is a 1975 400 complete from oil pan to intake. It does not appear to have ever been taken apart. The oil looked like oil and I was able to turn it over after removing all the plugs. Money exchanged hands but he won't be able to get it out of the garage until this weekend.

For an addition $50 he threw in an Edelbrock 5057 camshaft for it circa 1993. Any idea if this is a 'streetable' cam or is it something I should throw up on Ebay?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

What is the block cast number? Does it end in 557?

If it is a 557 you should be aware those blocks have known strength issues with the main block webbing. Most will tell you they are okay for 400 or less horsepower builds but high risk for higher horespower. 

Here's one thread of many in the PY forums that discusses 557 blocks:

"557" running engine worth? - PY Online Forums

Rick


----------



## HaloPlayer (Jun 22, 2013)

I had read this article:

Is a 1975 Pontiac 400 Weak? - Firebird Nation

It gives a lot of information about the '75 block and it will fit my purposes. Appreciate the heads-up tho.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

No sweat, my 64 has a 557 with e-heads, headers & a mild cam. No problems to date but one of these days I'm going to swap it out for a 421 or 455.


----------



## HaloPlayer (Jun 22, 2013)

Koppster said:


> No sweat, my 64 has a 557 with e-heads, headers & a mild cam. No problems to date but one of these days I'm going to swap it out for a 421 or 455.


e-heads?

I'm new to this so bear with me. What exactly are e-heads?


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Edelbrock aluminum heads


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Koppster said:


> No sweat, my 64 has a 557 with e-heads, headers & a mild cam. No problems to date but one of these days I'm going to swap it out for a 421 or 455.


FYI - using an early 400 block with a stroker kit would get you the cubic inches with two additional advantages: the block is stronger than the 421, 428, or 455, and it will also oil better.

Bear


----------



## randy1966GTO (Feb 10, 2013)

BearGFR said:


> FYI - using an early 400 block with a stroker kit would get you the cubic inches with two additional advantages: the block is stronger than the 421, 428, or 455, and it will also oil better.
> 
> Bear


Would a 1971 400 (casting # 481988) be early enough to do the 461 stroker build? I currently have a 1973 455 with 96 heads and unknown internals that seems very strong but the car came with the extra short block and I wonder if it would be worth it to build for the future.

Finally have my car on the road and hope to meet some of you locals at a local gathering soon :cheers 

Randy


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

481988 is a good 'un. You'll be just fine with that as a base for a stroker motor and can take it as far as your bank account and preferences will allow 

Rowlett huh? I'm in Garland :cheers

Bear


----------



## 67GTOGIRL (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi--Your 12-year-old is the awesome part of your story!


----------



## OhioLS2 (Jun 10, 2013)

nice find. the early grand prix had a pretty stout version of the 400 despite smog regulations iirc.


----------

